# 2020 Food log and accountability thread. Join if you feel frisky!



## macedog24 (Jan 2, 2020)

[FONT=&quot]Time to start the year off with a Bang!![/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Ive been outta commish for some time. Next week everything changes so i figured why not start up a food log for anyone and everyone to be a part of if they want.
I will try and log daily of everything im taking in , including macros to the best of my ability..I may through in some nutritional threads also.. Depends how crazy i feel.
So to kick this off.
This is a salad mainly spinach with some iceburg lettuce and kale.
Carrots ,green olives, blk olives, broccoli, green peppers
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]And buffalo flavored tuna.
[/FONT]​


----------



## macedog24 (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## macedog24 (Jan 3, 2020)

3 scrammbled eggs
0 carbs 174 cal 18fat 21protein


----------



## macedog24 (Jan 3, 2020)

3 pieces of cajun broiled cod w/hot sauce over spinach with a side of rice.
Cal 342, carbs 22.6 , 0fat, 62.9 protein​


----------



## macedog24 (Jan 3, 2020)

So far for the day​


----------



## Derek Wilson (Jan 6, 2020)

Mind blowing thread with greens!


----------



## saulfeinberg (Jan 7, 2020)

Way too good to start the year!
gmail sign up


----------



## macedog24 (Jan 9, 2020)

Derek Wilson said:


> Mind blowing thread with greens!


always for you DW


----------



## macedog24 (Jan 9, 2020)

Shrimp scampi fritta spicy.  2 green apple sangria


----------



## macedog24 (Jan 9, 2020)

Come home from work wife had me a jambalaya. Little over cooked .


----------



## macedog24 (Jan 9, 2020)

Meatloaf and Mash w/gravy.  Pretty good.


----------



## macedog24 (Jan 9, 2020)

Haters gonna hate. But some buffalo wings!


----------



## macedog24 (Jan 9, 2020)

2 eggs w/sausage. Hot sauce.


----------



## macedog24 (Jan 9, 2020)

Going a little lite. A few greek yogurt in the fridge.. Not my normal kind but this is what was left. Also a reign orange dreamsicle. Normally i drink water all day..
Although i do have 2- 33.8 oz of deer park and a few 16.9 oz bottles of generic water..  
Sipping on the dreamsicle idk.. Guess its ok but not worth the money... I would recommend getting a good preworkout or bcaa and save your money.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Jan 13, 2020)

macedog24 said:


> always for you DW



Thank you so much, Boss.


----------

